# UWF scuba club!!



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey yall!

I'm in the UWF SCUBA club, and we are planning a trip down to the Key's for Spring Break. The sweet thing about the deal is; all we (the students) have to pay for is, our dives and food/extras. They club is planning on picking up the tab on GAS and lodging:hoppingmad!!!! 

The only problem with the deal is:banghead...WE NEED TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE CLUB so we don't empty our club account on one trip!!

Anyone have any good thoughts on fundraisers for a college club?? Any suggestions would be GREAT!!!

Thanks! Michael!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

No ideas Mike, but I do need to get up with you to join the club. I gotta buddy who just got certified and wants to join also.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

bikini car wash!! but only the ladies. sorry had to do it.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHA...yeah Martin.

I thought about a car wash where girls in "strapless" bikini's stood out on the side of the road (with the signs over there "assests" so it looks like they are topless)and a few girl around the washing area then...the guys do the actual carwash!! Kinda would be a slap in the face for all the guys who comefor thegirls! HAHA


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Some things never really change. I was the President of the UWF SCUBA Club back in 19 Ninty Something and we faced the same problems. Who ever does the budget presentation, really needs to have a good idea of how it works so you can get more money from the college. It's been awhile, so I doubt I would be much help. Best of Luck to you. 

I just thought about this, what about calling up Hungry Howie's or Krispy Kream and check out their fundraising opportunities. Maybe you can get a bunch of doughnuts cheap from KK and see if one of the large churches would let you sell them after their service. Or see if you can team up with whoever does the annual under water pumpkin carving contest and do something at that event. Get creative!!!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Michael...alot of your crew has been by the shop puttin' in time, helping out, but I didn't see you!oke Kiddin', buddy! OK, this idea worked great...a "topless" car wash! Before everyone flips, everything gets washed on the vehicle _EXCEPT_ the top!Then accept tips to finish and wash the top! Good luck, works best if the girls advertise in bathing suits!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TkTom (10/10/2008)*Maybe you can get a bunch of doughnuts cheap from KK and see if one of the large churches would let you sell them after their service. Or see if you can team up with whoever does the annual under water pumpkin carving contest and do something at that event. Get creative!!!


Sweet thinkin!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

YEahhh Yeahhhh Jerry...haha! All the gear washin gets done on Monday's....and I've got class all day on mondays!!!!! I'll get there to help out eventually, just not on monday!!!!! HAHA

BTW...you never introduced me to that girl that came in the shop the other day! YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Sell the KK doughnuts on the street corners on Sunday near the churches. Or you could do a BBQ to make some money. Sell Hot dogs chips and drinks in front of the local grocery stores. Man there are so many ways to make a charity buck. Problem most of the time is getting off of ones ass to do it...... I do not mean to sound like I am saying this about you. Just offering my 2 cents


----------

